# My Mom Rules Because



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

What it says on the cover.

MMRB she used to let us stay home from school just to go play together in the park.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Aw come on guys. It's frikkin' Mother's Day and this is a swell idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My mom rules because she raised 8 kids and is still sane


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

she put up with me ans the 3 ring halloween circus i started in her front yard


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

MMRB she alway there for me good or bad... love you mom


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

MMRB she helped me make some killer Halloween costumes.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

MMRB she has always supported whatever wacky thing I have done - and is an actor in my haunt every year.... she taught me unconditional love, I couldn't ask for better!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

MMRB everyone who ever met her called her mom or grandma, cause she was so cool they all wished she was their mom or grandma. Missing you Mom.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

MMRB she raised 8 kids, her sister's two kids, and took care of my grandfather when he had a stroke......all while working a 8 hr shift in the mill (12-8 AM)


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

MMRB she was completely sold out on us no matter what.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

MMRB she lived a full and happy life for 92 years and was married to my father for 50 of them


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

MMRB her house was the place everyone gathered. All the neighborhood games were in our yard. All the after school TV watching was at our house. After the wedding receptions, graduation parties, holiday dinners, whatever was going on, ours was the house everyone went to after the party, for the second round of partying.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

MMRB she raised 7 kids, we all turned out pretty good, loved us no matter what, was always there when you needed her and she is greatly missed . RIP Mom


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

MMRB her ears were always open, and she could magically tell when I was full of it or when I had a genuine need.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

My mom rules because she loves me no matter what and that she can kick your mom's butt!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Goblin said:


> MMRB she lived a full and happy life for 92 years and was married to my father for 50 of them


That's pretty cool Goblin. Sounds like a full life.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> My mom rules because she loves me no matter what and that she can kick your mom's butt!


Ashes, maybe, but butt, no. 

MMRB she played AD&D with us more than a few times, read my comics, and took me to see Temple of Doom twice in one day.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

MMRB she decided to keep my brothers and me, instead of selling us for medical experiments


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

MMRB she was always there for us when we needed her


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

MMRB she valued fun as much as anything else.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

MMRB she beat cancer and a mild stroke to live a full life of 92 years.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Hey that's great Goblin.

MMRB she could make a meal for us out of so little sometimes.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

MMRB she gets SO excited to help out with the yard haunt EVERY YEAR. Thanks, mom!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

MMRB she took care of my grandfather after his stroke


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She left me the family home..http://beacon.schneidercorp.com/PhotoEngine/Photo.aspx?appid=93&keyvalue=1025312018&index=0&size=3

PS Anyone want a job shoveling snow?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Because she was the heart of our family. Daddy was the soul


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

MMRB in her prime, and when she was in the mood to..she could do the impossible.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She was always there when we needed her


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

MMRB she loved us unconditionally.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Because she's my mom! Nuff said.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

MMRB she gave me my first caramel apple.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

MMRB she is my exterior, adjunct brain.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She raises 8 kids and 2 of her sister's


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

MMRB she tried to teach me to dance. It didn't work, but still.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(realizing my mom doesn't rule cuz I can't think of anything else to put here...nice)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She beat cancer and came back from a mild stroke.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

MMRB she beat cancer too...and stuff


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I got it! MMRB she used to get really pissed at me and let it go..and let it go, 'til she totally LOST IT and her eyes went all "helterskelter" and would beat the **** out of me...which taught me to never do that to MY kids. Lemonade from lemons...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She taught us right from wrong


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Actually, my mom rules cuz when is she in her I'm A Normal Person Mode, she is the one person who can calm me down when I've been wronged & am uber mad.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

She lived to be 92


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

She raised 7 children.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

...she's 1 year gone today and I miss her every day.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

......she passed away 9 years ago December at the age of 92!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

she sings when she cooks


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

she was mean and maybe a little evil


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

MMRB she died when I was 5 but she took me to Woodstock as a baby.


----------

